# How long after dose will level go down?



## Rip (May 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I'm about to have my blood tested soon and I wanted to get my Testosterone levels to go down before going. How long should I expect to wait after my last injection, before my levels go down to a level that would indicate I am not getting a high enough dose? Last time I had blood work, my insurance used my current testosterone level (resulting from TRT) to determine my need for testosterone. This is ludicrous because, the only reason it was that level was because I was receiving TRT. 
Before TRT, my Total was 412, but my Free Test was 10.7 (normal range is 13.0-40-0).

I did my last injection on Saturday, May 9th.  
I've been taking a TRT dose of 0.8 ml of Testosterone Enanthate.

Thank You,
Rip


----------



## Megatron28 (May 17, 2015)

Do you know what your TRT dose was putting your TT at?  That would help.

But anecdotally, I find that TT drops about 100 points every day you don't inject.

Will your doc be check LH and FSH?  If so, he will be able to see that you have been using exogenous testosterone.


----------



## Rip (May 17, 2015)

I've been using Testosterone that was prescribed by the doctor.
Around 900.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 17, 2015)

After two weeks you should be pretty damn low without any injections.  But ideally, get private blood work to confirm before going in for blood work with your doc.


----------



## Rip (May 18, 2015)

I know it lasts for about 2 weeks. The last time I was tested I injected about half of my normal dose and it still came out fairly high. This time I'm skipping at least one week.
I injected last Saturday, May 9th, so are you saying the end of this week?


----------

